# [SOLVED] Presario F500 XP Downgrade



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi There,

I have tried to follow the instructions in the below thread but I'm still hitting problems.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/presario-f500-f573au-xp-drivers-220860.html

When I instal the UAA driver I get a "new hardware found wizard" prompt plus a prompt to restart. If I ignore the new hardware wizard prompt and restart I still get a prompt for new hardware found on restart for audio device on high definition audio bus. If I then try to install the audio device I get an error message "Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the MEDIA device for this driver".

Am I missing something here?

PC Wizard text file attached FYI.

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi,
See if this guide will help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html
Use the *COMPAQ PRESARIO F700 AND G6000 SERIES WITH A AMD PROCESSOR (ONLY) XP DRIVERS* at the beginning of the guide.

Make sure the UAA Driver is listed under System Devices in the Device Manager.

The Audio Driver has to be manually installed

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Thanks BCCOMP, I'll give it a try tonight when I get home!

I created a restore point before installing the drivers. Is it OK to go from there or will I need a clean install of xp before trying again?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

HI,
You have SP2 installed from you report, but I am not sure if the CHIPSET driver is installed.

Also DO NOT install SP3 first, install SP2

I would create a restore point, but I do not know what you have tried as far as drivers.

What I do know, the link I gave you has successfuly install XP on this model (31,000+times),


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi, 
I have a restore point but it was after installing the chipset from the other post which said to run the exe rather than manually installing the SM BUS and Coprocessor. Does this mean it's best to start again?

One other question. How do you manually instal the SM BUS as I didn't see this as a device in error in device manager after originally downgrading and installing xp?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi,

No need to install the Chipset driver then.
Start from the Guide here:
*You will also need*

Can I get a screenshot of the Device Manager?
Bill


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi Bill,

I haven't installed word yet so I have nothing to paste the screenshot into 

I've currently got as far as installing the video driver without a hitch! Problem drivers remaining in Device Manager\Other devices are as follows:

Network Controller
Other PCI Bridge Device
PCI Device
Unknown device

Which device do I install the LAN driver against?

Mick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

HI Mick,
Something is screwed up here.

Go to the Device Manager
On each error
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID for each error

Here is how to post a screenshot (Word is not needed):
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi Bill,

I've attached a screenshot of the device manager as requested. Below are the device instance ID's:

Network controller - PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_1375103C&REV_02\4&14C5F9B7&0&0018
Other PCI Bridge Device - PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&A0

PCI Device - PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&81

Unknown device - ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi,
Something is wrong with the Chipset driver you installed:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html

These errors are from you Chipset Driver:
Other PCI Bridge Device - PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&A0: *MCP51 Ethernet Controller *
PCI Device - PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&81

Try reinstalling the driver. If that fails extract the driver to a folder and install the drivers through the Device Manager (Manual install)

This one indicates the *Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card*:
Network controller - PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_1375103C&REV_02\4&14C5F9B7&0&0018

*Driver *here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-38773-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

The *Unknown device *- ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0 should be the *Quick Launch Buttons*.
*Driver* here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3443817&os=228&lang=en


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Thanks Bill,

Everything is now working with the exception of the network controller.

Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi,
Is it the wireless controller or the Lan (Hardwired)
Which DEV/VEN number is it?

Try this driver for the Wireless:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-55703-1

Bill


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Presario F500 XP Downgrade*

Hi Bill,

It was the wireless lan but this new driver has solved the problem.

Muchas Gracias!! Thanks for your patience helping me out here, the wife won't divorce me now for buggering up her laptop


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
I am glad you have it up and runningray:!

I am also glad I saved your marriage:laugh:

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## eaglemick (Feb 21, 2009)

Now on to reinstalling all her software........!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this divorce number two coming?
Bill:grin:


----------

